
1.1B Taxi Rides with BrytlytDB 2.1 and a 5-node IBM Minsky Cluster - marklit
http://tech.marksblogg.com/billion-nyc-taxi-rides-brytlytdb-ibm-minsky.html
======
pgv
Thanks for doing the benchmarking Mark. We are excited to once again smash the
benchmark by a factor of 4 over other GPU Database vendors.

